# Brain fog and Hashi



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,

Do you experience brain fog with Hashi and what is the feeling exactly?
In the recent weeks I feel very sleepy, my head is often dizzy, I feel very weak, and I feel little unstable while I am standing up. Is this brain fog?

My yesterday's labs:
TSH: 4.18
FT3: 4.32(3.1 - 6.8)
FT4: 18.47(12-22)

2 months ago (I was feeling great at that time):
TSH: 2.84
FT3: 3.97 (3.1 - 6.8)
FT4: 18.29 (12-22)

I am taking 25mg Levotyroxine for an year now.

Is it possible that I feel so bad now, because of the increased TSH? The FT3 / FT4 levels are not worse than 2 months ago?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aleks80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you experience brain fog with Hashi and what is the feeling exactly?
> In the recent weeks I feel very sleepy, my head is often dizzy, I feel very weak, and I feel little unstable while I am standing up. Is this brain fog?
> ...


You are very hypo. You have barely enough FT3 to function; I am sure you are exhausted!

Why has your doctor left you stuck on such a small dose like that? Do you know that leaving you on a dose like that causes more harm than good because it keeps you in a bad place?

Ideally, the patient gets labs every 8 weeks and doctor titrates the thyroxine replacement upward by small amounts every 8 weeks until the patient feels great.

No wonder you have brain fog and feel out of sorts.

Please read this.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

Most of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES at about 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

My brain fog consists of horrible short term memory.

I have to write everything down and take a list with me if I'm running errands.

Sometimes I don't want to converse with others because I don't make sense. Using completely wrong words that have nothing to do with what I'm talking about.

I put my cell phone in the fridge.

When I go into another room in my house, I have no idea why I'm there. Sometimes even the bathroom

When I'm driving I could be 1 mile from my home and forget where I'm going and where I am. This happens at least every couple months and I pull over and wait until it comes back.

All these are inconsistant, come and go but when it's bad it's bad.

I feel for you. My husband said it's as if I get temporary dementia. Now that I understand I'm just ready for it.

Write everything down.


----------



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are very hypo. You have barely enough FT3 to function; I am sure you are exhausted!
> 
> Why has your doctor left you stuck on such a small dose like that? Do you know that leaving you on a dose like that causes more harm than good because it keeps you in a bad place?
> 
> ...


Infact all my labs are within the Normal range? Even closer to the lower end of the range, they are within the range.
I have an old TSH lab result several years ago when I did not have Hashi and it shows 2.8. So I guess 2.8 is close to my normal TSH. I tried 50 mg last year, but when my TSH went down to 2, I felt very hyper and bad. So definitely I cannot stand anything close to 1.
My doctor says that for a man is not necessary to have TSH closer to the lower end of the range (it is more important if I was a woman)


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

I put the lettuce in the freezer yesterday!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Keba-I feel exactly the same way. Especially the part about not making any sense.

I really hope that this FNA shows Hashi's. Then maybe I can find a doctor willing to do something.

Are they treating you at all for it?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking for a like button on lettuce in the freezer comment.

Currently I'm not being treated. I had a scare with AIH and that kind of put the Thyroid on the back burner. I get everything re-checked in October, so one month away and I know what to ask for now.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Just asking because my labs come up too normal and I have been tested for everything else. Waiting on my FNA results to see if they turn up something.

I have been tested for everything under the sun, but your description sounds so much like me it is scary.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

babyrex said:


> I put the lettuce in the freezer yesterday!


I put my olive oil in the refrigerator and it drove me crazy looking for it - took a week to find it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keba said:


> My brain fog consists of horrible short term memory.
> 
> I have to write everything down and take a list with me if I'm running errands.
> 
> ...


I would agree that your memory issues are likely tied to your lack of thyroid hormone - however, we all have our moments.

Try going to a different doctor or better yet callyour doctors office and tell them you want to increase your current dose of levo and give them a list of your hypo symptoms.

If 50mcg every day did not work for you then try 50mcg 3-4 days a week for 6 weeks and re-test.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> I put my olive oil in the refrigerator and it drove me crazy looking for it - took a week to find it.


I had a friend over last month, made a pot of tea, got the milk out of the fridge, went out onto the deck with the milk to pour the tea and realized I didn't have the tea. Rushed back to the kitchen to get the tea. Couldn't find it. Finally found I had put the teapot in the fridge. It's funny now. At the time though I thought I've finally got Altzheimers. It's over.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> I put the lettuce in the freezer yesterday!


Oh, Lord!!! Mush!!!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Adelaide said:


> I had a friend over last month, made a pot of tea, got the milk out of the fridge, went out onto the deck with the milk to pour the tea and realized I didn't have the tea. Rushed back to the kitchen to get the tea. Couldn't find it. Finally found I had put the teapot in the fridge. It's funny now. At the time though I thought I've finally got Altzheimers. It's over.


I'm snorting with laughter! At this point, my husband truly believes I have dementia. Its working out ok though, seeing as how I keep "forgetting" to do the dishes! Lol!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Andros said:


> Oh, Lord!!! Mush!!!


It actualy looked fabulous for about 2 minutes!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My hubby also has thyroid disease, so we are both putting things in the wrong place, losing things, forgetting things, etc...

Most of the time, we laugh about it, but a few things have been upsetting.

Renee


----------



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
> FREE T3 explained by Woliner
> http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


Useful reading. Thanks


----------

